# how to set up QOS with Arris DG950?



## f5f5 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been able to log into the settings, but I don't see this option anywhere. Maybe I am just overlooking it somewhere? this modem has 4 port ethernet jack built in, so I am thinking there should be some kind of qos? 

The reason I am looking is b/c of my ooma device. I've had an ooma device for over 2 years, up until recently it has been acting flaky like for example laggy voice, or distorted words, or sometimes would completely cut out. It seems to happen randomly, not all the time, and many times it happens w/o any other heavy traffic on my side. I have tried everything I can think of to get it working properly again. Last resort is fiddling with qos, but I am not sure if it would even help. right now i have it in this configuration: modem -> ooma -> wireless router

I'm wondering if this qos thing might help?


----------



## YOCS (Nov 30, 2014)

I also have Ooma but haven't experienced any issues like this. Ooma is already setup to handle QoS (Quality of Service). That's why its in between your modem and router so you shouldn't have to config anything on your router. You can try adjusting your upstream speed within your Ooma device as outlined here.


----------



## f5f5 (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks for the tip. I actually didn't know (or maybe didn't remember) there were some advanced settings for my ooma device. I made a post about it in the ooma forum, with these findings http://www.ooma.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=125654#p125654
But someone said that I should not have qos enabled? I really don't know what qos really is, I thought it was to set priority... but I don't know if qos on or off would actually help my problem or not.


----------



## YOCS (Nov 30, 2014)

In a nut shell QoS on your Ooma device will prioritize bandwidth to your Ooma device if your bandwidth is slow due to other devices on your network.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## f5f5 (Dec 28, 2014)

hm, well I have tried making some changed in the arris, but it won't let me. I read that maybe putting it in dmz mode *might* help, but I keep getting error messages. 

I logged in via 192.168.0.1 mso for user name and used suddenlink as my password. 

I found the 'NAT Mode' section and it was on routed/withnat, I could not change it to routed/withoutnat, or bridged. I kept getting this error message:
"{An error has occured. Your changes may have not been applied. Please refresh this page and verify the changes you expect.}" (and if I refreshed the page it would show no changes were made)

I then found what I suppose is dmz section. the definition given was:
"The DMZ feature allows you to specify one computer on your network to be placed outside of the NAT firewall. This may be necessary if the NAT feature is causing problems with an application such as a game or video conferencing application. Use this feature on a temporary basis. The computer in the DMZ is not protected from hacker attacks. To put a computer in the DMZ, enter the IP address in the field below and select 'Enable'. Click 'Apply' for the change to take effect."

So I thought I might try to set up the ooma device through those dmz options, but that too gave me the same error message as above.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, or why it won't accept any changes.


----------



## f5f5 (Dec 28, 2014)

so... nobody knows of anything I can do to fix this?


----------

